# Model kits that don't make sense...



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I am sure some of you don't quite understand why some kits were made...My biggest model kit blunder would have to be Toybiz' Rhino kit. Now he is tearing open a vault that houses J. Jonah Jameson right? In the comics I don't believe that the Rhino EVER had a problem with Jameson. If ANYONE should be tearing open a vault that Jameson is hiding in it would be the Scorpion right? Scorpion always hated Jameson for funding to make Gargan like that.

So IMO the Scorpion would've made more sense to be put in a kit with Jameson...

Do you guys have any headscratchers for kits that didn't make sense to you?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Kazon Torpedo. There, I said it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are lots of wierd model mistakes and kits that should never have been made.

The Aurora Superman is barely visible behind the brick wall he is smashing through. The base hides the figure!

The Kazon Torpedo is a dud if there ever was one.

The Independence Day Alien is another head-scratcher.

Arii's series of non working, miniature boom box radios is lame. But then Arii also makes a series of miniature models of electric table fans. Just weird.

I could never figure out the appeal of Hasegawa's Egg Plane series. They are just stupid.

The Moebius 1/128 Spindrift might fall into this category too. Lots of people wanted a new Spindrift, but not something akin to a Hallmark ornament!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I think Hasagawa was probably trying to cash in on their interpretation of a Ed Roth/Dave Deal idea. You also have to remeber that the Tokyo market is VERY different from the North American one. 

I would say that the Arii WW2 Dioramas are odd. (I have 2 for sale in my store)
They are odd because they don't tell you what the vehicle is on the box (in English).
they are also wierd in the fact that they're all German models and there isn't any dioramas of the allies.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I like the Kazon torpedo. Simple, fun build and lots of practice with doing techniques is offered. like drybrushing and washes.

The Scorpion is the biggest waste of plastic ever, IMO


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> . . . Arii's series of non working, miniature boom box radios is lame. But then Arii also makes a series of miniature models of electric table fans. Just weird.


Maybe it's just that strange Japanese sense of humor.


> The Moebius 1/128 Spindrift might fall into this category too. Lots of people wanted a new Spindrift, but not something akin to a Hallmark ornament!


Moebius makes a _Spindrift_? That's news to me.

Or do you mean the small Flying Sub? It's the exact same FS that comes with the big _Seaview_, packaged as a kit by itself. And it's very good for dioramas and such.

*EDIT:* Just checked up on that 1/128 scale Moebius _Spindrift_. I suppose I need to get my cranium out of my rectum once in a while. 

I think Aurora's "Battle Aces of the Road" was a pretty lame idea -- repops of some of their sports car kits with World War II aircraft markings. The decals matched each car's nationality -- the Jaguar E-type done up as a Spitfire, the Porsche as a Messerschmitt, etc. The car kits were too complex for younger children who might have been attracted by the airplane regalia.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Problem!!!!!!!!!!*

YEAH, I GOT A PROBLEM WITH J. JONAH JAMESON!!!!!!! I DON'T LIKE HIS HITLER MUSTACHE :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^^ *GODWINNED!* :lol:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

the Mego King Kong 
hb


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Enterprise E in any scale




HA! as I run for cover.....just kidding.


The toon version of the Bat Mobile....UGLY!

Polar Lights sad excuse for the Mach 5....too small NOT 1/25 and all white plastic...poor kids. *White plastic SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> The Moebius 1/128 Spindrift might fall into this category too. Lots of people wanted a new Spindrift, but not something akin to a Hallmark ornament!


Ha, yeah I gotta agree. Though I'll end up getting one out of Spindrift love, the choice of the tiny scale is mystifying after so much demand for a normal sized kit.

Sean


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the thing is about these subjects is that the model companies sometimes have to rely on the word of the comic/movie company as to what is/ will be hot. 

they were probably told that "rhino is out most popular villain", just like they were told that the "kazon's are the new klingons", and that "independence day is gonna be as hot as star wars." 

by the time that the manufacturers and retailers find out it isnt so, its to late, and the stuffs on the shelves.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Kazon Torpedo. There, I said it.


When HiWay Hobby finally closed in June, they still had one on the shelves, along with that SeaQuest underwater pickup-truck-thing, and a Darwin.

Other things I find inexplicable: 

Why PL's first 1/350 kit was the NX-01 rather than the TOS E. That was another shelf-sitter at HiWay.

Why Trumpeter has issued almost every WWII carrier in 1/350 except the Enterprise (CV-6), arguabley the most famous.

Why no one has ever made a styrene Rebel Blockade Runner kit.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Ha, yeah I gotta agree. Though I'll end up getting one out of Spindrift love, the choice of the tiny scale is mystifying after so much demand for a normal sized kit.
> 
> Sean


Not really mystifying at all if you've read the responses from Moebius as to why the big one is not going to happen.

There's a hobby shop that opened up about 5 yrs. ago just down the road from me that has a Kazon that's been there since day one, and the box is faded enough that it looks like it sat in someone else's shop for a looong time.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

The Aurora Superboy kit never made any sense to me. Why is he pushing on the outside of the cave? How is that going to stop the dragon?

I know originally there was a wider base and a boulder he was pushing to seal the dragon in the cave, but it was cost reduced to the point it no longer makes any sense.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Aurora-brat said:


> The Aurora Superboy kit never made any sense to me. Why is he pushing on the outside of the cave? How is that going to stop the dragon?
> 
> I know originally there was a wider base and a boulder he was pushing to seal the dragon in the cave, but it was cost reduced to the point it no longer makes any sense.


If you see the comic that came with the Comic Scenes version of the kit, it makes sense. Superboy is forming the rock to encase the dragon.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Dave P said:


> Not really mystifying at all if you've read the responses from Moebius as to why the big one is not going to happen.


Link? Or care to shed some light on it? Still weird to me - several versions of the same kits in multiple scales and formats (Jupiter 2, Seaview, Flying sub, glow kits, different versions of the same kit, etc), yet one kit that is in quite high demand is only released in one tiny scale? I maintain that it's odd.

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Link? Or care to shed some light on it? Still weird to me - several versions of the same kits in multiple scales and formats (Jupiter 2, Seaview, Flying sub, glow kits, different versions of the same kit, etc), yet one kit that is in quite high demand is only released in one tiny scale? I maintain that it's odd.
> 
> Sean


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=307843

They basically say they've done the market research carefully, and don't think they can make any money on a big Spindrift model. They know we want one, but it'd cost too much to make, have too high a retail price, and not sell enough for a profit. That pretty much puts the kibosh on it from any good business standpoint.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

kenlee said:


> If you see the comic that came with the Comic Scenes version of the kit, it makes sense. Superboy is forming the rock to encase the dragon.


I've seen it and it was a very lame attempt by Aurora to explain a kit that doesn't make sense. And this is straight from Andy Yanchus. At the time they were considering re-issuing it for the Comic Scenes, he was pushing for them to restore the base and boulder. But management didn't want to put any money into it, so the comic book explanation was their attempt to make any sense of the scene.

I always wanted to re-do it as it was meant to be. And now with he re-issue I might just do that.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

John P said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=307843
> 
> They basically say they've done the market research carefully, and don't think they can make any money on a big Spindrift model. They know we want one, but it'd cost too much to make, have too high a retail price, and not sell enough for a profit. That pretty much puts the kibosh on it from any good business standpoint.


So despite the fact that so many fans are asking for it and mention of a kit causes long excited threads in forums such as these (see Moebius forum for evidence), no one would buy it? The same people who buy LIS and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea kits (and many other 60s era kits) would buy a Spindrift. And they invest in multiple kits of differing scales of the LIS and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea releases. Still odd. 

Sean


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I can't see a large Spindrift not selling better than something stupid like the Voyager which I can't give away...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

They're doing it just to tick you guys off. That's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

The Horizon Dr. Doom, first the pose then the gun, what a waist of a great character...maybe it waas a Doom-bot..
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Auroras' Captain Action. 

It was a model of an 'action figure' that you could buy that moved. So why not buy that instead of a static figure?
The re-pop makes more sense because you can't buy the doll anymore.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Aurora's Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. The kit makes sense per say but its the pose I always found annoying. Wouldn't he drink, lower the flask, then clutch his throat? He's clutching before the 1st drop hits. Of coarse I had the kit when I was a kid and bought a couple of the Moebius reissues simply because its an Aurora monster

Then there's the Drej Alien. Don't think there's much elaboration needed there.

Say this is an interesting topic MG started. How did it morph into another wish list/debate over the why's and why-not's over the (yawn) Big Spindrift?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...all good choices here. I have to agree about Aurora's Superman- the base does hide the figure. While we're on the subject: Batman's damn tree base, Spidey's out of scale stairs and Kraven (why not Doc Ock?, or the Lizard?)...and why did Tarzan have to kill that lion?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SpaceCrawler said:


> So despite the fact that so many fans are asking for it and mention of a kit causes long excited threads in forums such as these (see Moebius forum for evidence), no one would buy it? The same people who buy LIS and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea kits (and many other 60s era kits) would buy a Spindrift. And they invest in multiple kits of differing scales of the LIS and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea releases. Still odd.
> 
> Sean


Was I posting in an ancient dead language?

Yes, despite the fact that maybe a couiple hundred people have said they want one, Moebius knows they can't make a profit spending a few hundred thousand dollars to create a kit that only 200 people will buy. 

Unless your personal careful market research program shows something different than their professional careful market research? Send them your precise figures on how many kits they can expect sell, maybe you can show them the error of their own system.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

John P said:


> Was I posting in an ancient dead language?
> 
> Yes, despite the fact that maybe a couiple hundred people have said they want one, Moebius knows they can't make a profit spending a few hundred thousand dollars to create a kit that only 200 people will buy.
> 
> Unless your personal careful market research program shows something different than their professional careful market research? Send them your precise figures on how many kits they can expect sell, maybe you can show them the error of their own system.


Why do people get so testy on these boards? Jeez... relax.

Anyway- no you weren't speaking a dead language. Only repeating things that made no sense.  While I don't have vast market research, I know the Spindrift is more well known (and more desirable) a kit than say the Voyager (r many other kit's I'd guess). 

And why invest in the tiny scale kit (as opposed to the larger scale kit they know there is demand for) when no one has expressed interest in an undersized kit at all?

Anyway, the most obvious fact is, again, the majority of people who buy the Seaview, Jupiter 2, Flying Sub, etc, kits would also buy a Spindrift. In fact I know several people who don't buy those kits but do want a Spindrift.

And _I_ didn't morph this thread in to any debate ("yawn") I simply said that the small Spindrift was a rather odd scale choice. 

Sean


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Was I posting in an ancient dead language?
> 
> Yes, despite the fact that maybe a couiple hundred people have said they want one, Moebius knows they can't make a profit spending a few hundred thousand dollars to create a kit that only 200 people will buy.
> 
> Unless your personal careful market research program shows something different than their professional careful market research? Send them your precise figures on how many kits they can expect sell, maybe you can show them the error of their own system.


Excellent example of being both ironic _and_ sarcastic. So many people confuse the two.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have many skilz. 

Sorry, 'crawler, it's a pet peeve. Ya tell someone exactly how things are and why, and they say "yeah, but I think it should be _this _way..." Well, it really doesn't matter what way _they _think it _should _be if it _IS _this way...

Had a friend with a girlfriend who did that constantly. We eventually strangled her and cut her u.... I mean, he eventually ditched her.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Which ditch?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Sorry, 'crawler, it's a pet peeve. Ya tell someone exactly how things are and why, and they say "yeah, but I think it should be _this _way..." Well, it really doesn't matter what way _they _think it _should _be if it _IS _this way...


_"I reject your reality, and substitute my own."_
Adam Savage


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

SpaceCrawler said:


> While I don't have vast market research, I know the Spindrift is more well known (and more desirable) a kit than say the Voyager (r many other kit's I'd guess).


That has nothing to do with sales of the Voyager. We get contact fairly often with consumers asking what Voyager is from. They bought it because they thought it looks cool. Voyager has outsold quite a few more well known kits in our line. As most of you have seen, we had to go back and run another batch.



SpaceCrawler said:


> And why invest in the tiny scale kit (as opposed to the larger scale kit they know there is demand for) when no one has expressed interest in an undersized kit at all?


I guess the fact we have mentioned many times that the tooling is much more than we can expect to recap in the run just slips by. I have to estimate the tooling is 7-8 times more for the larger kit that is bandied about as there being "demand for". As far as no one expressing demand for an "undersized" kit, you don't sit our offices and read what we do. There is quite a bit of demand for smaller subjects. Not everyone has a ballroom to display in.




SpaceCrawler said:


> Anyway, the most obvious fact is, again, the majority of people who buy the Seaview, Jupiter 2, Flying Sub, etc, kits would also buy a Spindrift. In fact I know several people who don't buy those kits but do want a Spindrift.


Nothing obvious about that statement, as it's not true according to our numbers. They have nothing to do with each other in terms of sales. They are no where near even, to suggest that all Irwin Allen fans buy all kits is just not right even by your last statement. I'm sure there are many who would buy the Spindirft that didn't buy the others, but the opposite would have to be true as well, many who bought the others wouldn't buy the Spindrift.

The only real facts with the Spindrift are these: Too expensive to tool in a large scale. Other than Hobby Talk's requests for Spindrift, we get more requests for _other_ subjects. Spindrift is nowhere near the top of the list! I can't list what is asked for, but it's not this! If that doesn't explain it all in a nutshell, there's really no way for me to explain.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Not to diminish anyones ability to understand you, Frank, but we got it the first time. Thanks for taking the time to address it though. It is nice to see you involved on these boards. Looking forward to those new female kits!!!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

This must be the perturbed modeler version.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

terryr said:


> This must be the perturbed modeler version.


WOW!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's like that crazy old friend you'd rather avoid who keeps showing up at the front door unannounced! :lol:


Frank, I'm available for laser scanning any time. You gotta promise to make the sculptor take off 20 pounds, though.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Moebius, being that I'm _somewhat_ new here and have never read any of your arguments against a Spindrift kit before (which is why I asked the other member to post a link here) then please forgive my ignorance of the fact that you can't make a Spindrift kit work for your company. That's too bad.

I still find it difficult to believe there is no crossover appeal from one Irwin Allen subject to another. But you know best what you are capable of marketing. Thanks for the response (if not the tone  ).

As far as the demand for a larger (Aurora scale) kit vs small (Moebius) kit, again, I am only making observations from what data is available to _me_- from what I've read here, other hobby forums, and what I've gathered from my hobbyist friends, the larger scale Spindrift kit _is_ more desired and the small kit prompts an initial response of "why so small?" 

Going back to my ballroom to look at my life sized spruce goose model... :drunk:

Sean


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

John P said:


> It's like that crazy old friend you'd rather avoid who keeps showing up at the front door unannounced! :lol:
> 
> ...ugh.


327 downloads so far. It'll be around for awhile.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Does the Perturbed Modeler option come with a hammer?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Moebius, being that I'm _somewhat_ new here and have never read any of your arguments against a Spindrift kit before (which is why I asked the other member to post a link here) then please forgive my ignorance of the fact that you can't make a Spindrift kit work for your company. That's too bad.
> 
> I still find it difficult to believe there is no crossover appeal from one Irwin Allen subject to another. But you know best what you are capable of marketing. Thanks for the response (if not the tone  ).
> 
> ...


I hope my tone isn't too harsh, but it seems like we've been answering the same question for a week plus now on the Spindrift. Usually, that's what I tell anyone that asks at a show why Dave or I sometimes don't like to talk about it. It has been asked about so many times in so many different formats, it's just the same old story for us. I kind of liken it to anyone's job. If there's something that can't be done, and you hear about it everyday for years, don't you think you'd be tired of another round of it? I understand you're new here, so don't let me or Dave's gruffness scare you off!

No one will like to hear this, but at times the outspoken fan isn't the best way to determine what will sell. Take Monster Scenes for example. Outside of Frankenstein and the upcoming Vampirella, not much interest in them. But between the boards and shows, you'd think they would be a huge seller. But no. The marketing works very odd on some of this, and we try to do what we can! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Wow, sorry to hear that! Well I'm sure glad you guys finished off the American set of Monster Scenes and did not just bail. I know you made THIS modeler very happy!


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Moebius said:


> I hope my tone isn't too harsh, but it seems like we've been answering the same question for a week plus now on the Spindrift. Usually, that's what I tell anyone that asks at a show why Dave or I sometimes don't like to talk about it. It has been asked about so many times in so many different formats, it's just the same old story for us. I kind of liken it to anyone's job. If there's something that can't be done, and you hear about it everyday for years, don't you think you'd be tired of another round of it? I understand you're new here, so don't let me or Dave's gruffness scare you off!
> 
> No one will like to hear this, but at times the outspoken fan isn't the best way to determine what will sell. Take Monster Scenes for example. Outside of Frankenstein and the upcoming Vampirella, not much interest in them. But between the boards and shows, you'd think they would be a huge seller. But no. The marketing works very odd on some of this, and we try to do what we can! Thanks for the post.


I've been a somewhat successful professional musician for 20 years and have to deal with "fans" illegally filesharing my music, a practice that has destroyed all musicians' ability to earn a living making music (not like musicians were well paid to begin with!). I constantly have to explain why downloading is harmful to musicians (as if someone was able to exactly copy your kits and distribute them instantly all over the world, undermining your ability to earn any income, and _*then*_ often aggressively attacking you if you ask them to stop stealing from you). 

I've been dealing with this situation far longer than a week, or even a few years, and it's much more serious than a simple annoyance issue (as it directly effects my ability to make a living, to buy food, pay for my home, simply survive). 

So I do understand the frustration of having to explain something over and over. Perhaps a form letter would be useful, a prewritten paragraph or a FAQ page on your website would be a wise move to answer frequent questions. Someone mentions the Spindrift, post nothing but a link to FAQ # 43 (or whatever) on your site. That way you can avoid your "frustration" showing when you respond to the customers who are putting money in your pockets when they ask a question.

Best of luck...

Sean


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Ooh! Ooh! I want one!

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^My wife has one. She says it's a difficult model.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I hear the tooling was destroyed in a train wreck.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*will the John P kit come with an optional "glow in the dark " head??

Z
*


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

SteveR said:


> I hear the tooling was destroyed in a train wreck.


That explains a lot! :lol:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Wow. What scale will the JohnP kit be, please?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The prototype is 1:1 scale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1:1 scale based on what age and weight? :lol:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

scotpens said:


> ^^ *GODWINNED!* :lol:


WTF???


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

425 downloads.

There's 2 hammers. Parts 439 and 440, and 873 and 894. The Special Edition has a third, a Thor hammer.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We've been trying to pantagraph it down, but the prototype won't sit still long enough. We may have to mock it up from remaining pictures of the original, but it's tough to get the detail right from old images. For an odd subject, that John P seems to be popular!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jafo said:


> WTF???


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Moebius said:


> For an odd subject, that John P seems to be popular!


All I know is, if anyone ever produced a kit I'd buy it in a heartbeat. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd have to insist on a more exciting pose than the Iron Man kit.

;0


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

John P said:


> I'd have to insist on a more exciting pose than the Iron Man kit.
> 
> ;0


?????!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats It! It captures John to a tee! dynamic pose, sultry, sexy, a dry brushers dream! Move over Elvira! Theres a new kit in town!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

As long as it has the Pepsi machine.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm going to have to check into licensing to see if we can get some on shelves by WF.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Steve244 said:


> ?????!


Freakin' hilarious!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:LOL!!!:roll:

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Steve244 said:


> ?????!


Can we get those black stripes in decals?
Mcdee


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Gonna show a little age here- MPC had a whole series of 1/72 WW2 aircraft with lots of fragile moving parts. They tried to promote the line by offering kits that had added nutzoid chromed car parts and hippie decals. @'71-'72ish.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

DEAR GAWD! (note to self- read last post of topic before stepping in)


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

scotpens said:


> RHINO#1 said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH, I GOT A PROBLEM WITH J. JONAH JAMESON!!!!!!! I DON'T LIKE HIS HITLER MUSTACHE :beatdeadhorse:
> ...





Jafo said:


> WTF???


It was a joking reference to the fact that the previous post mentioned Hitler. You know, as in Godwin's Law.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was afraid that photo would come up too! :freak:

Ya know, ONE night - *ONE* night I drink a little too much, and it haunts me for the rest of my life!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Damn Space Hippies.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

With that costume, the JohnP kit could almost be in the Prehistoric Scenes line...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

It would fit well into the " Ripleys Believe it or Not" series too!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

or into the Monster Scenes line as "The Experiment"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

terryr said:


> This must be the perturbed modeler version.



I like the "Dark Shadows" connection. I would buy the John P model kit in a heartbeat just to have a Barnabas Collins model.

IMHO, John P makes a much better Barnabas than the one in the last (thankfully) aborted attempt at a series.

However, John P is no Johnny Depp. Sorry, John  I know you've been in motion pictures longer than Depp but he looks spookier in a cooler way.:wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd take a Johnabas Collins kit!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You've just never seen me in the Tim Burton-style pale makeup that makes Johnny look so cool in his movies.


----------



## yort007 (Feb 20, 2009)

I find it odd that we had to wait 40 years for a 1/25 1966 batmobile.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> You've just never seen me in the Tim Burton-style pale makeup that makes Johnny look so cool in his movies.


And, once again, you win the argument hands down, sir! :thumbsup: I stand properly rebuked!

But I must ask you about this: does winning ever get tiresome for you, sir?  I should think that it does for a supergenius with omniscience as a mere baseline from which to counter superfluous distractions to his goals. I therefore really don't see where there is a significant challenge from others in your life. 

Perhaps then, THAT is why you kitbash!:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I didn't unnerstand some of the big werds in that post. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> ^I didn't unnerstand some of the big werds in that post. :freak:


Ah, yes! And you enjoy tormenting us with your charade of insipidness.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It's either that, or he has a multiple-personality disorder.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Multiple Posti-nality you mean.

Come to think of it, I am responsible for both of those pics. I took someones Barnabas parody and turned it into the model box [on Dec 24 2009, 11:30 pm in one hour or so]

And the other started as a photo of "Tigerman" that I would post from time to time on forums.

No need to thank me JP.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't worry, I won't!
:lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

terryr said:


> Multiple Posti-nality you mean.
> 
> Come to think of it, I am responsible for both of those pics. I took someones Barnabas parody and turned it into the model box [on Dec 24 2009, 11:30 pm in one hour or so]
> 
> ...


And, I'm sure, John also does not thank me for the initial Barnabas parody (being as I am the aforementioned "someone" :wave: ) 

I have no idea when I did it but, no doubt (unless John P Collins climbed up Quentin's time traveling staircase) it was prior to your further manipulation which, I must say, is absolutely top notch, sir! I am honored that you used it.

As long in the tooth as I am on these boards, I must admit my adoration (bordering on stalking, idol-worship) of John Payne, a modeling god and movie star who seemingly existed before the invention of the internet--though we all know that's not possible. 

Notice the way that John P rarely addresses me directly in his posts, fearing that he will encourage me to the point that I'd actually move in next door to him in New Jersey (NEW JERSEY???  NOT going to happen!)


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> And, I'm sure, John also does not thank me for the initial Barnabas parody (being as I am the aforementioned "someone" :wave: )
> 
> ...


As far as I know, this is the first time you've admitted it. Without the portrait the box would have been much more work. Good job on that.

And I suppose JPs face had something to do with it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:freak:



:lol:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

"As long in the tooth as I am on these boards, I must admit my adoration (bordering on stalking, idol-worship) of John Payne, a modeling god and movie star who seemingly existed before the invention of the internet--though we all know that's not possible." Ohhh, its possible alright McDee, I've been a member since 1969!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wait a minit! .....It now says I've been a member since 1970! must be some time warpage going on round here!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> :freak:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


See what I mean?

Oh, how I yearn for his acknowledgment of my existence! It would make my life worthwhile.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

otto said:


> Wait a minit! .....It now says I've been a member since 1970! must be some time warpage going on round here!


That's just FREAKY!:freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

terryr said:


> As far as I know, this is the first time you've admitted it. Without the portrait the box would have been much more work. Good job on that.


Thanks!

I can't remember whether I've specifically claimed credit for that one or not.  I think I have just treated such parodies I've done of John Payne (that now are plastered all over a wall in my computer/obsessive stalker room) as if they were real pics that have been around a long time that I just happened to have found on the internet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anybody have the number for the Lexington office of the FBI?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Oo Oo ! Found this very rare John Payne paper kit today!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was never a blonde!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

He was talking about the Chimp Chomp machine.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I always liked John's early screen work the best. He was a man's man. Heck, he even got to make out with Maureen O'hara and he got paid for it!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Anybody have the number for the Lexington office of the FBI?


Wouldn't do any good. The Governor-elect is from my county and I know people who know her.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

John P said:


> I was never a blonde!


Perhaps not, but the eyes are dead on IMO.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I always liked John's early screen work the best. He was a man's man. Heck, he even got to make out with Maureen O'hara and he got paid for it!


Even then he managed to get his shirt off but retain his firearms...


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Which one is John?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I did my own stunts in this one:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I did my own stunts in this one:


Is that a Luft '46 plane?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Probably supposed to be a B-47.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Note the position of the :thumbsup:arms. He actually measured the opening of the hatch as he bailed out so he can calculate the scale later. What a true modeling hero!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

By the curvature he bailed out over the Moon.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Probably supposed to be a B-47.


Hand a fellow a perfectly good straight line as a set-up and he responds perfectly straight!:freak:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

John P...the human bullet!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

John P said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=307843
> 
> They basically say they've done the market research carefully, and don't think they can make any money on a big Spindrift model. They know we want one, but it'd cost too much to make, have too high a retail price, and not sell enough for a profit. That pretty much puts the kibosh on it from any good business standpoint.


They said that about Big Franky a few years back...!


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

So......the way I see it, the gorilla in the room is no matter how lame a kit is. someone will love and defend it! And no matter how good a kit is, someone will find it lame! 

That said, I also believe that if there is an unkitted subject that I want, I do not want to hear how unmarketable it is because I WANT IT!!!

I know this because I am a LeMans Racing, WRC Rally, exotic car modeler (when not figuring or airplaning) and I cannot understand the unenlightened insistance of so many American modeling manufacturers to produce 30's thru 90's stock and muscle cars!!

I look forward to your flaming attacks! LOL


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It's always funny to see models from movies that tanked. Thunderbirds to the Rescue was a great one. It failed big time and the models went to the bargain bin and the garbage.

But in ten years people will pay big bucks for them.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I dont know, remember the Alien Drej (sp?) Polar lights put out? Its been a few years, and you still cant give em away. I think the price will continue to drop. Of course nuttin from nuttin leaves...nuttin.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have an extra Drej if anybody wants it. And by extra, I mean, one.


----------

